# Defeat Your Skinny Genetics and Own 2007



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It happens every year. The New Year comes and every scrawny twerp on the planet swears this is going to be the year that he slaps on an extra 20 pounds of muscle. But if you didn’t pack it on successfully last year, what makes you think this year is going to be any different? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

